# My wife and my Fetish



## runningman1 (May 7, 2012)

A question really I would like a lady to answer

My fetish is stockings and high heels. My wifes doesnt normally wear them but agreed she would as I said they really turn me on.

I bought her a pair of 5 inch black peep toe heels, I also bought her lingerie and stockings. But she has never worn then despite me asking. This is my biggest turn on to see her wearing these and making love to her while she wears the lingerie and stockings but especially the heels. My head spins thinking of her dressed that way

Am I asking to much ?


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

It can be uncomfortable for a woman to put on a "costume" for the purposes of sex. It can make her feel cheap, like a hooker. If she doesn't normally wear them, it's difficult to make that transition from wearing it and then "leaving it on". 

Which is kinda how it should go. It's just part of what she is wearing and it stays on... it's not your typical lingerie.

Once you start down the path of ****tiness... the mind can wonder what's next? Will you still respect her? Do you think of her that way all the time? Just thoughts women think.

It takes a great deal of self confidence in one's sexuality to pull this off. That comes a bit at a time. Try smaller leaps.


----------



## runningman1 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks

You are right and I have asked her if it embarrases her she said no but I feel it could. I have told her my fetish but I have to much respect for her to force the issue - if she wants to wear them great if not I respect that


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

Calling it a fetish makes it seem "not normal", btw.


----------



## runningman1 (May 7, 2012)

Yes it does, I have never reffered to it as a fetish to my wife - just a fantasy


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Let her choose and buy her own stockings and heels.


----------



## Riven (May 4, 2012)

I think it depends on the woman, but it's probably a self confidence issue, it does take confidence to do that. I'm personally kind of sad because my husband looks at that stuff as just something he'll have to take off to have sex... Maybe ask her to start by wearing some of it under her clothes so she can see if it makes her feel more attractive.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

The most adult fetish fun I ever had was when I gave my wife a gift certificate to the local adult store.

She had a blast shopping AND modeling/using her purchases for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

hmmm, for those of us who wear them on a daily basis anyway I know that I feel ten times hotter in heels - perhaps if your wife doesn't normally wear them she doesn't realise this

and agree about her letting her buy her own - perhaps she feels you're forcing her into something she's not comfortable with, go out and buy some stuff together??


----------



## runningman1 (May 7, 2012)

All of the stuff I bought she likes and she does wear the bra knickers underher clothes. I know she wants to wear heels as she always comments when my daughter buys shoes. Its a confidence thing I think


----------



## runningman1 (May 7, 2012)

Dean

I do this I am forever telling her she beautifull. Before I even bought anything for her I always asked, I never just pressumed she would wear these. Perhaps its like she doesnt say how she feels as she feels she is letting me down ?

She is slightly overweight and is conseous of that i never tell her to loose weight or comment. She is perfect to me but I understand how woman feel about their bodies


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

runningman1 said:


> Dean
> 
> 
> 
> She is slightly overweight and is conseous of that i never tell her to loose weight or comment. She is perfect to me but I understand how woman feel about their bodies


that's the beauty of heels - she'll be the same weight but five inches taller


----------



## runningman1 (May 7, 2012)

True Dolly !!

Sometimes I wish these thinhs never excited me!! But to see her in 5 inch black patent heels is my dream

Weird what turns some folk on !!


----------



## rider (Jun 22, 2009)

Been through this one myself running man! My wife had gained a bunch of weight after a baby and was self conscious.

So many women think of heels as hookerish. If you want her to wear some shoes start with a set of really low heels (not 5 inchers) that she could wear in public no problem. The each month (and take your time here) try to step it up a notch, either a bit of higher heel, or a bit more scandalous design.

If you can get her to, try to have her look through a shoe website like zappos (not a sex toy site) and ask her exactly what makes a shoe "wh0rey" it could be the height, design, or both.

As for the stockings, I can rarely convince my wife to wear them, but when she was heavier I bought them plus size so they would not squeeze her thighs too much and make her self conscious. For my wife she hates wearing them because they are hot in bed, not because they are risque.

I also found a cool trick. My wife gets cold in winter and I love knee and thigh high socks.

So i bought her some Boggs boots on amazon as a gift this winter, then I bought her some american apparel knee and thigh high socks to go with them and some smartwool knee highs. Win, win.

Also we found some knee high leather boots that had NO heel, but we also found some awesome leggings and tights that go with them and a casual dress, comprimise I know, but some of the new leggings are pretty hot.

Hope it helps!


----------



## runningman1 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Rider !!

She never wears heels other than on some boots she has. I only bought these shoes as she said how much she liked them on a website.

I feel better talking about it here as people understand. My wife would freak out at a site like this one. Shes not got a lot of self confidence - whener she wants to have sex she is straight upstairs off with the make up and into bed, wheras I would like it if we took our time more and I slowly undressed her. But thats her and I love her for what she is !! She knows I want to see her in lingerie and heels - if she wants to do it she will - in the meantime I can fantasise !!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

have to say that five inch heels are quite daunting if she's not used to wearing them (I know she ain't gonna be doing much walking but still!!)

perhaps you could slide the stockings and heels on for her, then wrap her legs around your waist and away you go!


----------



## runningman1 (May 7, 2012)

I wish Dolly !!


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

runningman1 said:


> True Dolly !!
> 
> Sometimes I wish these thinhs never excited me!! But to see her in 5 inch black patent heels is my dream
> 
> Weird what turns some folk on !!


It's not weird, I think it's sexy, and to think of what other people consider fetishes, this is totally normal.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

yes god, like those men who like to be dressed up as babies


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> yes god, like those men who like to be dressed up as babies


the diapers are just freakin' weird....lol, I think they pooh and pee in them....ok, I've spent too much time with kiddies today.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

The worst fetish I have ever heard of is scat, that's just awful.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd have to say the diapers is the worst imo.... Being a mother and all.. that just weirds me the eff out!! I could never be understanding of that fetish.. sorry... i know some are but i certainly not one that ever would be.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

My husbands fetish is feet, and peep toe shoes. Fish nets maybe....I love it. 

I wish I had more shoes to wear just for bed...but alas, I'm a shoe s!ut, and I have to wear my fvck me shoes ASAP. 

And anyone who saw my pic when I was at comic con, yes those shoes were red patten leather, mini peep, with a bow, yes I still wear them, I believe hubbs got first go when I bought them. 

I know how strong a fetish is, and how it could impact daily life, so I have to be the one who husband is looking for to fill that need. I love dressing up (he also had a go with the skirt a week or so later), I wear my dresses, shoes, fishnets, whatever he likes. 

We haven't done this in a while, because we have a very small one bedroom right now....but I feel for our would be neighbors. 

I would feel disrespected if my husband didn't feel comfortable to come to me with this, and he hid it..for years, or secretly watched porn with his fetish, or sought a AP who has no problem doing this. 

Hey, better me than some random chick from cra!gs list, or am.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

just rip them a little and say 'is that a ladder in your stockings or is it a stairway to heaven...'


----------



## HappyWife40 (Aug 23, 2011)

My hubby loves stockings as well, but doesn't care for shoes. I tried on some "hooker heels" one time, thinking it could be fun, but I damn near broke my ankle in the store!  If she is not used to wearing heels, you may want to start her off in a _much_ shorter heel and have her work up to the 5-inchers. Being afraid that you are going to topple over does not inspire "sexy" feelings!


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

runningman1 said:


> A question really I would like a lady to answer
> 
> My fetish is stockings and high heels. My wifes doesnt normally wear them but agreed she would as I said they really turn me on.
> 
> ...


I don't know, OP...I'm going to differ here and say I don't see what the big deal is. Stockings and high heels are very tame, imho, and since she has said it doesn't embarrass her, she should just do it for you. It's not something that's painful or weird, and if it makes you happy, why not?

I'd be hard pressed to even call what you want a fetish.


----------



## runningman1 (May 7, 2012)

Guys

I know its not really a fetish (well maybe mild) I have others I wouldnt dream of telling her

I know its not much to ask and I am sure a majority of women just dress in these as they know it will turn there man on but to be honest my wige doesnt really have a "sexy2 side she likes to portray. I can tell her even when we are just going out how beautifull she looks and all I get it "thanks"


----------



## happymrs (May 1, 2012)

Something that has helped me, and of course my husband, that has benefitted in more than one area.
I had lingerie hanging in the closet for years that I never touched. As I started losing weight a couple of years ago my husband began responding in a very different way. When we were alone he would examine me, my body, in detail as if he were discovering treasure. He didn’t give me blanket compliments—you’re so beautiful, you’re hot, you look great, etc. He complimented me in detail. He would caress a part of me and describe what he saw in that one part, detailing what it was that made it so beautiful to him. The best way to explain it is that it was as one would examine precious jewels or priceless art, you don’t just talk about the magnificence of it, you look at the detailing that makes it so. 
The more he did this, the more I felt as he described me and wanted him to respond to me more this way. I began picking up a few pieces of lingerie to wear around the house, and he didn’t miss telling me how it looked on me, mostly in detail, he does use some of the blanket statements at times, but not as much as the detailed compliments. Still I wanted to know more, but mostly I wanted to give him more to discover and the lingerie got a little more fun. A few months ago I felt comfortable enough for him to purchase a pair of six in heels for me and I now have a couple of other pairs of heels not so high, but just as sexy. 
Even last night I was dressed for him when he came home from work, heels and all. Just as he does he first complimented me with his expression, and then with his words, in detail. He took note of my calves, the way my hips looks, etc. I don’t feel cheap this way, I feel like a rare gem and he just can’t get enough of examining each facet of the cut, the brilliance of the clarity, the depth of the colors and the sparkle of the light that shines through it. 
I don't see it as a fetish. Afterall, don't we take brilliant diamonds and dress them in beautiful settings.


----------



## runningman1 (May 7, 2012)

happymrs

You husband is a lucky man. My wife is not sexual at all really its a lights out cotton nightie job once every couple of months. She did actually dress in lingerie and stockings once I asked her to put her heels on (not bought specifically and only 3 inches at most) but she said she felt uncomfortable with it and couldnt wait to get them off

I have tried everything but I love her so much I just put up with it. She has the lingeri, stockings and a pair of 5 inch black patent stilletoes, I have asked her to wear them she agress then doesnt go through with it. I feel like I am pestering her I wont ask again. Will remain my fantasy I guess

Thing is when I bought the lingerie and heels she wanted a Rabbit which we bought and I thought things were looking up


----------



## Riven (May 4, 2012)

Happymrs, you are a lucky woman. My husband can't find words. I asked him to write or tell me 10 things he loved about me, and he couldn't even get to five because they're all blankets. Talked to the MC about and she said to think about things he's done or written, specifically a form he had to fill out for his alcohol eval, and the words just weren't working right. He loves to have me write things because he says that I just always know what to say. 

And I know he WANTS to, he just doesn't have it there. He tried so hard to describe how much he loved me the other night... it's a good thing I'm patient because it came out " I love you so insignificantly" and he didn't realize what he meant to say was not what he was really putting out there, lol. He's a smart man, just not with words, lol.


----------



## happymrs (May 1, 2012)

runningman1 said:


> You husband is a lucky man. My wife is not sexual at all really its a lights out cotton nightie job once every couple of months.
> 
> I have tried everything but I love her so much I just put up with it...
> 
> Will remain my fantasy I guess


My husband could have written these exact words up until about two years ago. When we've talked about it recently he told me that he just figured it was his lot in life and was willing to live with it.

Over the past two years things have changed so significantly for the two of us and our marriage. I don't ever discount anything anymore, you never know what the future holds.


@ Riven- I can chuckle at that, and I know how sweet it is. It's good you are patient and you knew what he meant to say.

I was not so patient, and I know that for so long my husband didn't say such things probably because he was scared at how I would react to him. I used to have horrible body issues, so for him to even begin this while I was in the process of losing weight shows me great courage on his part. I know it had to be a gamble he took on his part and I'm glad he did because it paid off for both of us. 

The words didn't come easy for him at first but the more he says them, and I accept them, the easier they seem to come from his lips.


----------



## runningman1 (May 7, 2012)

I hope so happymrs I hope so .... 

at the moment I feel a bit abnormal


----------



## stopstandthere (Jan 15, 2016)

Talk to her honestly and if lucky, you can get what you want. If not, let it be.


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

stopstandthere said:


> Talk to her honestly and if lucky, you can get what you want. If not, let it be.


Also, buy a time machine. :laugh:

Cheers,
V(13)
Seriously, this is from 2012, how does one 'happen' upon it?


----------



## cmc (Aug 30, 2013)

This is an old thread, but what the hell. My husband loves stockings and heels. I think this is common among a lot of men. I like to dress up for my husband. He has made it clear it's the person in the heels and not the heels themselves. My work is mostly on my feet and walking around so heels aren't practical so it's nice to come home and dress up a little. My husband also like pinks underwear. As always, it's a two way street. I like when he wears silk boxers. Something I find sexy about when he gets aroused and starts poking out of his boxers.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes it is a really old thread, but what the heck. To the OP runningman1



deejov said:


> It can be uncomfortable for a woman to put on a "costume" for the purposes of sex. It can make her feel cheap, like a hooker. If she doesn't normally wear them, it's difficult to make that transition from wearing it and then "leaving it on".
> 
> Which is kinda how it should go. It's just part of what she is wearing and it stays on... it's not your typical lingerie.
> 
> ...


:iagree:

Been there done that. I have had this discussion with my wife. I have bought her nylons she has never worn. I have been beaten down and given up on this.

What my wife told me was that I didn't marry a sl#t, that she wasn't a sl#t and that there was no way she was going to dress up like a sl#t. If I wanted to have sex with a sl#t, that I should have married someone else.


----------



## cmc (Aug 30, 2013)

I never think of these things until I read them here. My husband is more into me wearing the cute and frilly type so I never really thought of looking like a hooker or **** but more like a princess.


----------



## Sun Catcher (Dec 6, 2013)

Young at Heart said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Been there done that. I have had this discussion with my wife. I have bought her nylons she has never worn. I have been beaten down and given up on this.
> 
> What my wife told me was that I didn't marry a sl#t, that she wasn't a sl#t and that there was no way she was going to dress up like a sl#t. If I wanted to have sex with a sl#t, that I should have married someone else.


That is too bad, I am a slvt in the bedroom, a wh0re or whatever my husband wants, but only in the bedroom and I love acting out those fantasies. I will be his fantasy and his object of desire, wherever that road may lead us. I love it. And yes to hooker heels, but I have never actually walked around in mine, not necessary, I'd probably break my neck. It is really all about the fantasy and desire. I will do anything to fulfill that and make my husband (and myself) happy.

Outside the bedroom I am rather a classy woman (so I have been told), a grandmotherly type with a twinkle in my eye and a Mona Lisa smile.


----------

